# Tenex vs Tenotomy



## julie126 (May 17, 2018)

I have a provider who is performing Tenex procedures, but has been coding them as a tenotomy. From what I understand this is not correct, and should be using an unlisted code.

Under procedure performed he states, "percutaneous tenotomy of common extensor tendon using ultrasound guidance to cut and remove the patient's pathologic tissue."

Under description of procedure he states, "Once I confirmed the tip was directly in the pathologic tissue, the foot pedal was depressed and the tendon was incised along its length cutting and removing the diseased tendon and tissue. Once I confirmed all tissue was removed, I did a quick post scan to ensure there was no remaining tissue including PDI for neovascularization which appeared to be completely resolved."

Thanks for any help you guys can provide!!


----------



## cpaisley05@gmail.com (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi!  Our office always codes a Tenex procedure as a Tenotomy using code 24357 along with  76882-26.  We are an Orthopaedic Upper Extremity Surgery Specialists and I am a CPC.  
cpaisley@akhanddoc.com


----------

